# The WHO offers ICD-10-CM training online for free?



## heatherfrycpc

Anyone know about this? I was just searching for an online ICD-10 training and came across the World Health Organizations website- who.int 
They have ICD-10 training modules online and it's totally free. Has anyone done this? Was it sufficient? 
Here's the link-
http://www.who.int/classifications/icd/en/

And the self learning tool module link-
http://apps.who.int/classifications/apps/icd/icd10training/

Crazy right?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes

The World Health Organization offers information on ICD-10 not ICD-10-CM. The United States created a clinical modification of ICD-10; thus the CM on the greatly expanded US version. The National Center for Health Statistics is where you can find information on the ICD-10-CM including the current version of the code set and guidelines - http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm. Reading the guidelines and looking at the codes to which they apply should be the start of training on the code set.


----------

